# 9/5 NAS



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

went out to charley pier on NAS from 9 am til midnight.. lost 2 big grouper :banghead, caught a big ray :banghead, n saw 2 over slot black drumand 1 slot redall day:reallycrying.. no legal grouper, saw a monster eel caught by robert.. that was about it 

oh the FWC came out 4 times within 3 hours.. everytime a different officer


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i didnt know black drum had a slot limit....


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

14" - 24"

bag limit 2 with 1 over slot per person per day


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

The bag limit on black drum is 5 one of which may be over 24''

http://www.myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations/2009_July_RegsSummary_Chart.pdf


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good job B...Sounds like you've had good luck the past few days..Shoot me a pm if your going to fish tomorrow..


----------

